# Oak creek Kennel leather



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

Last year I bought a lanyard and lead from this company. The Lanyard got damaged not long ago. I called and was given the most wonderful customer service I have ever received. I was happy with the product before but thrilled now and thought I would give credit where credit was due. If anyone has the need for a quality lead or lanyard or is looking for a classy gift for a dog handler/trainer you can't go wrong. 

Their webiste is http://www.leatherlanyards.com/


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

They've donated leads and lanyards to our Hunt Test Raffle in both '03 and '04


They make quality products.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

they just donated a great looking Slip lead and Key chain to Southwest Missouri Retriever Club for raffle. WOW they are great looking products.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

I have two from them and I am a huge fan of their quality!!!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

We bought our judge's gifts from them last year... they were great to work with and the products we received were excellent!! Highly recommended!


----------

